# Trapezoid?



## steeldustgurl (Jan 3, 2014)

Has anyone heard about the trapezoid theory when it comes to horse conformation? If so would you mind posting some pictures of horses with perfect trapezoids? Thanks!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I have to say I never heard of it. I will also add that I really don't ever rely on boxes and lines for conformation. I will illustrate what I see with them.. but I just look at the horse and see what is there.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am NOT a conformation guru, matter of fact I am horrible at evaluating conformation. But yes I have heard of the trapezoid theory.
Here is a quick blurb about it to give you an idea, no actually pictures, just a couple of crappy illustrations.
Northwest Horse Source Articles: Trapezoid Conformation


----------



## steeldustgurl (Jan 3, 2014)

I have just been reading some reining books to expand my knowledge and I came across the trapezoid measurement in The art of perfomance in horses by bob loomis. It honestly seems to ring true. Its just a technique to help you find a horse with correct conformation. Its a good read, you should check it out.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

That is where I first read about it, a different book but about Bob Loomis and his breeding/training program. I really like Bob Loomis he seemed to me a little ahead of is time yet old-school in his training methods from what I gathered about him. Plus he had some really great stallions and mares. I love the Top Sail Cody horses. I have ridden many and own a few, great minded horses that have the athleticism and want to try anything you point them at.


----------



## steeldustgurl (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah he did seem way ahead of his time! I wish I could talk to the guy  He has a ton of great info to share! I just like reading books from different trainers because they all have something to give. I think I have a pretty good eye for conformation even more so after reading his book. I will have to keep the top sail cody bloodline in mind whenever I get my own place and horse program


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I found this on Google images. Not a terrible way to get the basic gist as far http://rs278.pbsrc.com/albums/kk94/Hancock161/ca.jpg~320x480 hop and shoulder angles I suppose.


----------



## steeldustgurl (Jan 3, 2014)

Glynnis said:


> I found this on Google images. Not a terrible way to get the basic gist as far http://rs278.pbsrc.com/albums/kk94/Hancock161/ca.jpg~320x480 hop and shoulder angles I suppose.


Yeah thats basically how he describes it. The stud in that picture has muscles on his muscles on his muscles!!! lol


----------

